# Edmonton band wants to network outside of Edmonton



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

My band Rolodex is reforming, and kind of renewing ourselves too... Pretty much the songs are the same, but everything else is chaning... female vocals instead of yours truley, new bass player and lead guitarist... 

so after 2 years, were looking to play gigs again, but wanna get outa Edmonton!

We're looking to play around BC/AB/SK. Something we could do on a weekend as we're more of the "weekend warrior" style of group. (we all work full time. )

www.myspace.com/rolodexrock to check out the tunes!


----------

